# Do you think any SAD sufferers would join an SAD meetup group?



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)

I'm considering making one since none exist in my city and there seems to be little attention paid to it and other anxiety disorders.


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes, I do think some SAD sufferers would join a group, if one was available. I probably would.


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)

LoungeFly said:


> Yes, I do think some SAD sufferers would join a group, if one was available. I probably would.


Good to hear. I wish I could use Craigslist since it's free, but never got any responses there. Meetup would probably be the way to go if I can ever get myself to do it.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

They would. I did. As long as there are a good number of people around your city, it should work.

You could do it as a trial with meetup and only pay for it if you get people coming and donating.


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

CheezusCrust said:


> Good to hear. I wish I could use Craigslist since it's free, but never got any responses there. Meetup would probably be the way to go if I can ever get myself to do it.


take it in baby steps. Just sign up. You don't _have _ to join any groups, or commit to anything. And signing up is free.


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes people would join it. The problem is getting people to come to the meetups lol. There is a very successful meetup group in Orange County, CA called Social Anxiety Busters, they have well over 100 members and meetups almost every day. There used to be a social anxiety group close to where I live and it had several people going to it, but then it closed. Then another one opened but the organizer never scheduled any meetups and eventually left, so I decided to take it over. And I started to schedule meetups like 6 months after I took it over and people actually showed up. But I had a co-organizer that didn't have SA and she told me that several members thought I was boring and didn't like me as the organizer and she convinced me to close the group because it was causing drama.


----------

